# Crear masa en toda la plaqueta



## cuervokbza (Sep 10, 2008)

Hola compañeros del foro!

Soy un fanatico del armado de plaquetas, utilizo el eagle, al cual estoy muy acostumbrado, pero mi problema no recide alli. Mi problema es que quiero hacer que la masa de mis circuitos esté por todos lados en la plaqueta, como las plaquetas profesionales que, donde no hay un pista del circuito le colocan masa. O sea la placa queda con sus pistas diseñada y el resto todo lleno de masa o (-). No encontré una opcion para eso en el eagle, me podrían ayudar con esta inquietud ? no inporta que deba usar otro programa pero necesito hacer las placas como explique anteriormente...


----------



## Elvic (Sep 10, 2008)

mira este enlace  
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f13/uso-herramienta-copper-area-pcb-wizard-4870/
aquí hablan de como hacer eso que requieres pero utilizando con PCB wizard


----------



## cuervokbza (Sep 11, 2008)

muchas gracias elvic.

voy a descargar el pcb wizard y a probar gracias de nuevo!


----------



## Ardogan (Sep 11, 2008)

No tengo idea del eagle, nunca lo usé, pero viendo el manual vi que está el comando "copper area".
Podrías usar eso, dibujando el polígono para que cubra toda la plaqueta y ver que pasa.


----------



## cuervokbza (Sep 11, 2008)

Muchas gracias Ardogan, pero fui a la parte de ayuda en el programa y ni rastros del comando "cooper area" ....
me sería barbaro encontrar la forma de hacerlo en el eagle porque ya probé con el pcb wizard 3.5 y realmente es pobre las librerias del mismo. Tratando de solucionar este inconveniente me bajé unas librerias publicadas en este foro, pero solo pueden utilizarse en la parte de PCB, no sirve para el autoruteo, lo cual es una comodidad enorme.
muchas gracias igualmente


----------



## Ardogan (Sep 11, 2008)

En ftp://ftp.cadsoft.de/eagle/program/4.16r2/manual-eng.pdf página 115.
Por lo que interpreto hay que dibujar un polígono, definir a que señal se vincula el plano (masa en este caso), y asignarle un rango alto (6) para que cualquier pista que se trace sobre el plano lo recorte.
También habla de planos de alimentación/masa en la página 122.
Bueno, ya especulé tanto que me siento un economista o un abogado, Dios nos libre de aplicar los mismos métodos en electrónica   .
Saludos


----------



## cuervokbza (Sep 11, 2008)

si............ estuve viendo el manual que me pasaste, lo cual te agradezco eternamente, traté de hacer lo que dice ahi sobre el poligono y demas, pero es lo mismo, lo unico que hace es crear un cuadrado grandote en otra capa, pero no se recorta cerca de las pistas, cuando imprimis te sale un cuadrado negro, ni el cirrcuito sale.

Te agradesco ENORMEMENTE Ardogan por tu colaboracion...
pero parece que soy demasiado salame para esto.... ops: 

saludos!


----------



## Ardogan (Sep 11, 2008)

Ahí me instalé la versión freeware para ver eso. Abrí el ejemplo demo3 y cargué el layout.
Lo que hice fué lo siguiente: cliqueé en el icono de polygon, escribí GND en el cuadro de texto de arriba, dibujé un rectángulo que cubriera la plaqueta, y después le dí al icono ratsnest y se dibujo solito.
Adjunto imagen.


----------



## cuervokbza (Sep 12, 2008)

Ardogan !   sos un FENOMENO!
gracias .... en serio loco... hace falta mas gente como vos que se comprometen con un tema y me ayudaste...

AL FIN LOGRE LO QUE QUERIA ! 

todo gracias al comrpomiso de Ardogan !

cualquier ayuda .... mandame un mensaje privado nomas y veo que puedo hacer por vos!

GRACIAS


----------



## Ardogan (Sep 13, 2008)

Faaaaaaaa, que bueno que te agradezcan así, jaja  ; no es para nada frecuente, y eso que no fue difícil encontrar la solución.
Empiezo el día con toda la garra, jaja.

Suerte cuervo, y ya que estamos, si encontrás un método para adelgazar sin hacer ejercicio y comiendo a piachere avisame, 10 Kg menos no me vendrían mal. No vale cirugía ni mudarse a la luna.

Saludos


----------

